# Unpleasant Experience



## Foxhill (Dec 27, 2018)

I used to live in an upstairs flat which was above a shop and a guy moved in and started a fishing tackle business. I introduced myself and I thought he seemed ok and everything was fine for a while. It was a shared yard and as I had no front door I used to come in through the back. It was the height of summer and I started noticing an odour. My first thought was that my cats had caught a bird or a rat and it was decomposing somewhere. It gradually got worse until I realised that he was selling maggots without a fridge to keep them in. It continued until I could smell it all through my flat, all the time. He was dumping unsold maggots in the bins out the back and I came home to find that they were crawling out of his door all over the yard where I was drying an onion crop. Needless to say they got in the house until it was so disgusting neighbouring shops and residents reported it to health and saftey.  This is why I dont fancy producing flies for the Mantids,   too much of a reminder and when I started smelling it in my new house again after keeping the mealworms for Mantid bait     Yuck.     :no:


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ugh... That's disgusting. Happy to hear you moved out of that flat!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah, that would be horrible.

How inconsiderate. I bet you could 'taste' it in the air.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Gross! That guy wasnt a very smart bait and tackle guy. Customers wouldnt come because of the smell probably!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 28, 2018)

That is pretty disgusting! Free mantis food though! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 28, 2018)

Eeew, maggots in your home roaming freely. I saw that in my mind while reading the story. I can imagine you won't buy flies for your mantids.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 29, 2018)

Haha sick. Im all for free ranging bugs but, not even I would do that! You might consider trying black soldier flies instead, they are nice n non smelly or slimey


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 29, 2018)

Haha sick. Im all for free ranging bugs but, not even I would do that! You might consider trying black soldier flies instead, they are nice n non smelly or slimey


----------

